# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ♡دعاء  اليوم  التاسع  عشر ♡

## ابو همام

*اللهم  وفر فيه  حظى  من  بركاته  وسهل  سبيلى الى خيراته وﻻتحرمنى  قبول  حسناته    ياهاديا  الى الحق المبين
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللهم امين .... جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*امين يا رحمن يا رحيم
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*اللهم امييييييين يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم آميييين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امين يارب العالمين
جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم امين
*

----------


## ابو همام

*يعطيكم العافيه
                        	*

----------

